# Black spots on betta's body? Black ich or other?



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

It's not ich. Ich is white dots, like a sprinkle of sugar. 

From the pic, it just looks like your fish's natural coloration. Might be some sort of color/pattern anomaly, but it sure doesn't look like disease to me. Especially since it really hasn't changed in a month.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

agree with @longgonedaddy


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Could be he simply lost a few scales...
I'm not seeing anything I'd be too worried about unless there is behaviour change.
As long as he has plants to sleep and play in and don't get overfed, he should be ok.
I feed my siamese the least of all my fish.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Could be he simply lost a few scales...
> I'm not seeing anything I'd be too worried about unless there is behaviour change.
> As long as he has plants to sleep and play in and don't get overfed, he should be ok.
> I feed my siamese the least of all my fish.


lol I overfeed my female bettas, I got a new one recently at my LFS and the size comparison was signaling my bettas are fat :hihi: in a healthy sense! guess im going to lower the diet just a tiny bit!


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't mean regular ich, but black ich/black spot disease/fluke disease/diplopstomiasis. But I don't think I've noticed any more developing, he seems to have had that one main spot since I got him. I feed him twice a day, usually crushed pellets (the size of his eye altogether), some frozen bloodworms on Saturday, and then Sunday is his fasting day. He hasn't been acting sickly that I can tell. For some reason he does flare at me a lot.

I just read tonight that bettas don't like bright lights. Am I okay with just keeping his light off his Fluval Spec III and just using natural lighting (not in/direct sun) and room lights to illuminate his tank during the day?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

No, no, twice a day is too much, heck, even every day is too much...


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

Nordic said:


> No, no, twice a day is too much, heck, even every day is too much...


But I'm not feeding him a lot each time, and he doesn't show signs of constipation.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Only a matter of time. They are pigs, he will gladly take 20 feedings a day and play hungry the whole time.
They are not really active fish (compared to many), and they just don't need that much food. I feed mine 2 or 3 times a week max.
Open topped tank allows insects etc to land on the water, so he has to work for anything he wants extra.
Way too many people can't keep a betta alive past 6 months.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess I could only feed him once every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday with an amount the size of his eye.

Edit: Also, it doesn't look like he's missing any scales, it almost seems like the black is coming from within.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Well you have fairly good pictures, if he is otherwise well, give it a week or two and take new pics to see if it is getting better/worse.
There are no major organs where the marks are, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

I feed my bettas once a day and I don't fast. Both are active, look nice and streamlined (no bulging gut) and have never had constipation problems.


----------

